# Need SERIOUS Help in identifying MOUTH/NOSE SKIN DISEASE....of my papillon and......



## nabi (Jul 26, 2011)

I have just recently bought a new papillon (5mths old) from a pet shop for about eleven days and found rashes/blisters/ringworms....i have no idea what it is...I've tried hard to read about it and came across this website...I brought him back to shop yesterday and the owner showered him with veterinary approved shampoo and stayed over night. She suggested to bring him back next week to follow up. However I have odd feelings that this could be serious. Owner said this puppy has done all vaccinations required. Now should I bring him to the vet? Most of the local vets here aren't very reputable....yet they do anything to rip me off...or shall I continue to take the owner's advice. Oh cracker! It's not allowing me upload the image...keeps on saying invalid image file...i did everything including sizes and in formats of gif/jpg/png/bmp etc...


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Get this dog to a vet. Regardless of what you may think of them, the owner of the pet shop knows even less. Poor puppy!


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

He needs to see a vet, and you need to find a good vet that you can trust. It's hard to believe there are no good vets where you live. I'm guessing you may be starting to realize that pet shops are not the best place to get a puppy, and certainly you cannot expect the pet shop to take the place of veterinarian care.


----------



## nabi (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, I'm quite certain I'll bring him to the vet. And because the petshop initiated to let him stay over night to shower him without any pay...I'm just suspecting it could be the petshop's responisibility...anyhow I'm bringing him to the vet tmr....but before a visitation. I really want to know what is on his nose/mouth. It would be genuine before listening to what the vet will say...he might give him some irrelevant stuff that would cost me more...so at least i know what's wrong with my pap....


----------



## begemot (Feb 1, 2011)

nabi said:


> Well, I'm quite certain I'll bring him to the vet. And because the petshop initiated to let him stay over night to shower him without any pay...I'm just suspecting it could be the petshop's responisibility...anyhow I'm bringing him to the vet tmr....but before a visitation. I really want to know what is on his nose/mouth. It would be genuine before listening to what the vet will say...he might give him some irrelevant stuff that would cost me more...so at least i know what's wrong with my pap....


What country are you in? Like doctors, vets run the gamut... but most are doing it for the love of animals, not just money. They generally make far less than doctors, despite all the years of costly schooling (and the fact that veterinary schools in the US are harder to get into than medical school). Dogs are expensive to own, and veterinary care is an essential part of that -- and a part that should have been planned for in advance. Not to be preachy.

In this case you might be able to get the pet store to pay the vet bills. Was there some kind of contract when you bought him?


----------



## nabi (Jul 26, 2011)

true...just wouldn't have expected a problem this quick...and no there weren't any contract between us but ill have to figure out if it would be anything wrong before bringing him home. If so I'm in trouble....could be long term... I'm in Hong Kong and they really do anything for business. Just down my neighbor there's 7 plus vets around within eight corners of two streets and i see them close and open new ones in a small time frame. Rather going there, I have a friends' recommendation...Well I just finished cleaning my whole house hopefully giving it a boost of cleanliness. I've been observing the rash and see it's not really spreading...but then the body and or tummy is redder than i first bought him... what could it be....he's not always itchy....


----------



## LenaCara (May 11, 2011)

This is a long shot but my cat has a flee allergy that presented the same as this puppies. It only happened this year, he had fleas pretty bad before I realized it. I took him to the vet and they gave him a shot plus some pills and it cleared right up. Unfortunately I now have to have both of my cats on flea treatment year round just because I never want him to go through that again, but what can you do when you’re in love.


----------



## nabi (Jul 26, 2011)

LenaCara said:


> This is a long shot but my cat has a flee allergy that presented the same as this puppies. It only happened this year, he had fleas pretty bad before I realized it. I took him to the vet and they gave him a shot plus some pills and it cleared right up. Unfortunately I now have to have both of my cats on flea treatment year round just because I never want him to go through that again, but what can you do when you’re in love.


He's got no issues with fleas....I brought him to the vet yesterday, and they don't know what it was....they suspected him it would of been fungus, but the instant fungal 50% accurate test came negative. It was no worms or parasites...I just have to wait for the sample test results two weeks later...while that he takes medications...


----------



## OliveSheprador (Jul 14, 2011)

Can you give any more pictures? The one you provided isn't all that clear.

Are they blisters or open sores? Are they only on the outside of the mouth, or are they present inside the mouth, too?

Can you describe if the mouth/nose is clean, or smells bad, or if the dog has a white tongue? 

Is there pus or secretion from the sores?

Is the dog itching at the mouth/nose, sneezing, coughing, or any other symptoms?

Are there sores anywhere else on the body?



http://www.provet.co.uk/health/diseases/pemphigusvulgaris.htm#a

http://vetmedicine.about.com/od/diseasesconditionsfaqs/f/lip_ulcers.htm


^ Check this out? Did your vet test for pemphigus vulgaris? It's very rare, but...


http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/23105.htm


^ Also, the possibility of a bad case of lip cheilitis (inflammation of the lips)?


Yeast infection in the mouth?


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Nothing replaces expertise of a vet. Every adopted animal should always go to a vet within 72hrs of bringing it home and that includes taking a fresh stool sample with you.


----------



## nabi (Jul 26, 2011)

OliveSheprador said:


> Can you give any more pictures? The one you provided isn't all that clear.
> 
> Are they blisters or open sores? Are they only on the outside of the mouth, or are they present inside the mouth, too?
> 
> ...


No he doesn't have bad oral, white tongue and no secretion pus from the sores...though i think the nose could be a blister...it seems watery. 
There's no other sores on the body but the body seems redder than it used to be. From time to time he would use his paws to scratch the nose and mouth but other than that he doesn't seem to be itchy at all. It's quite concerning for the nose bit...it seems way closer to the nostrils now than before, and no the sores aren't inside the mouth. What happens if it really goes into the nasal part....I can't imagine....><;






















This is the best I can shoot from my crappiest phone. btw thanks for the links. I took a quick look but ill go thru it again when im back from work.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Could it be ringworm? If it is, then you need not be handling him as you can get it too! Also what food is he eating, could it be a food allergy of some kind?


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

looks like what my moms cat got. she has an alergy to plastic.


----------

